# Max is a brat...



## admiral_john (Oct 27, 2014)

The other day my wife was on the couch when Max went up to her, grabbed her hand (gently) and started tugging on it. Perplexed, my wife got up and he continued to tug, leading her out of the living room, through our computer, into the kitchen and straight to the cupboard where the dog biscuits were kept. Only then did he drop her hand and start nosing at the cupboard as he tried to open it. 

So this little scamp dragged my wife into the kitchen because he wanted a cookie. 

And with this face, who could tell him no? (sorry for the quality... just grabbed this picture with my phone)


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

That is certainly a hard-to-resist face!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Max's is adorable and a smart little guy.
Sounds like he has your wife wrapped around his paws...


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Must be the name because I, too, have a Max, and yup, he's a brat.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like something our Max would do also.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

He has your wife well trained! What a cutie Max is!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Smart boy!


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

Smart AND handsome!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Brilliant!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So did he get a treat??? LOL


----------



## Jinxter (Jan 24, 2010)

My dog Jinx does the same thing but he doesn't grab me he instead sits by the door and barks. Soon as I get up he goes straight to where his treats are and stares at me. If I ignore him he starts pacing back and forth and barks at the ground until I give him my attention. hehe


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Hahaha that's genius


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Well you need to get an experienced trainer, a behaviourist and an e-collar!! Immediately. Ha ha.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

You better get Max's thyroid checked ASAP.

Good job Max!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

What a hoot!!!! Never said that they were a stupid dog. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

admiral_john said:


> The other day my wife was on the couch when Max went up to her, grabbed her hand (gently) and started tugging on it. Perplexed, my wife got up and he continued to tug, leading her out of the living room, through our computer, into the kitchen and straight to the cupboard where the dog biscuits were kept. Only then did he drop her hand and start nosing at the cupboard as he tried to open it.
> 
> So this little scamp dragged my wife into the kitchen because he wanted a cookie.
> 
> And with this face, who could tell him no? (sorry for the quality... just grabbed this picture with my phone)


Your Max looks like my last golden Ginger when she was a pup. Those big floppy ears..My pup looks a little lighter in this pic. He looks to have some good size paws on him. Ginger ended up weighing over 90 pounds full grown.


----------

